# Temps



## ALLSKIING (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice cold temps the next few nights up north!!


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2011)

And I thought you were talking about employment.


I almost wore a jacket this morning.  Windows are still open though


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 5, 2011)

Vest weather! Though it's supposed to be back close to 80 on Sunday.


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2011)

No jacket unless it's <32F


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 5, 2011)

It's been nice the last couple of mornings.  I run most mornings and can't stand it with temps still in the mid 60s and low 70s in September.  Looking forward to needing some more layers on during the morning runs.  Nothing I hate more than getting back from the run, getting in the shower (taking a cold one no less) and then getting out, drying off and start sweating again with the AC on in the house....


----------



## Nick (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, I had my hardwoods finished in my house, and I hav ethe windows all open... it's a bit chilly!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 6, 2011)

Taken this morning at 6:30:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 10, 2011)

These temps blow...Bring back fall!


----------



## billski (Oct 10, 2011)

This forum is getting jittery...

Better now than in January.

Have to pickup new pants soon.  Looks like Jack the Ripper took to them.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 10, 2011)

billski said:


> This forum is getting jittery...
> 
> Better now than in January.
> 
> Have to pickup new pants soon.  Looks like Jack the Ripper took to them.




+1!


----------

